# Häufige Probleme und Lösungen

## Earthwings

In diesem Thread möchten wir Verweise auf aktuelle Probleme und Lösungen sowie Fragen und Themen sammeln, die des öfteren aufkommen. Es handelt sich dabei nicht um vorgefertigte Anleitungen, diese findet man hier.

Weitere Vorschläge (bitte nur Threads aus dem deutschen Forum) können als Antwort angehangen werden. Um die Liste übersichtlich zu halten, nehmen wir nur häufig auftretende Fragen/Probleme auf. Bitte benutzt weiterhin die Suchfunktion (deutsch).

Antworten werden entfernt sobald ein Moderator diese geprüft und ggf. den Link übernommen hat. Entscheidungen welche Links aufgenommen werden treffen die Moderatoren. Offtopic-Antworten werden ebenfalls gelöscht. Anstelle einer Antwort könnt ihr auch eine PM an amne, ian!, Earthwings, slick oder Think4UrS11 senden.

Nicht mehr sticky: 07.09.2012, da nicht mehr aktuell --Earthwings

----------

## Earthwings

Aktuelle Probleme

Probleme mit su, Meldung: Konfigurationsfehler - Element '*' unbekannt (Administrator verständigen) 1 2 3

Änderung der Apache Konfigurationsdateien 1, siehe auch HowTo (en)

nach einem Update zeigt man einen Speicherzugriffsfehler statt der man-page 1

Update/Änderungen baselayout 1

emerge meldet "!!! Security Violation: A file exists that is not in the manifest." 1

Partition will nicht mounten (Symptom: siehe screenshot (Tnx to 2u14)) 1 2 3 4

make.defaults (Symptom: readlink: too many arguments Try `readlink --help' for more information.) 1 2 3

xmms und streams 1 2 3

emerge von k3b / transcode schlägt fehl (Symptom: undefined reference to `quicktime_read_audio') 1

Absturz - Symptom: segmentation fault - bitte das Forum nach "segmentation fault" durchsuchen. Allein im dt. Teil es gibt es > 100 Threads dazu.

Installation & Emerge

Partitionierung 1 2 3 4 5 6

Dateisysteme 1 2 3 4

USEFLAGS 1 2

Gentoo klonen / neue Festplatte 1 2 3

System komplett neu bauen 1 2 3

Gentoo auf alten Rechnern / Mini-Gentoo 1

emerge fortsetzen 1

Sandbox Probleme (ACCESS VIOLATION) 1 2

Hinweise von emerge ausgeben/sammeln 1

Systemumstellung auf gcc 3.4(.4) 1

X & windowmanager

KDE alte Versionen unmergen 1 2

Wie lange dauert "emerge kde"? 1 2 3 4

xorg & Sonderzeichen (Symptom: | < > (pipe, grösser, kleiner) Taste funktioniert nicht) 1 2 3 4 5

Windowmanager / mehrere Windowmanager 1 2 3

Hardware

ATI-Grafikkarte 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9

Lokalisierung

üöä..., Sonderzeichen 1 2

Firefox 1

Empfehlungen

Drucker 1

Notebooks 1 2

FTP-Server 1 2

Editoren der Console (vi(m), nano,...) 1 2

Rootserver / Provider 1 2 3 4

Zeitungen / Zeitschriften 1 2 3

Filemanager 1

Shop System 1

Portable MP3/OGG Player 1 2

Soundkarte 1

Webcam 1 2

WLAN USB Stick 1 2

Mainboards 1 2 3

Hardware für Server 1

Monitore 1

Switch / Hub / sonstige Netzkomponenten 1

Netzwerk / Server / Services

DSL Router 1 2 3 4 5

<hostname>.unknown_domain hostname dnsdomainname 1 2

Traffic messen 1 2 3 4

2 Netzwerkkarten / Load Balancing / Bonding 1 2

Uhr stellen / NTP-Server 1 2 3 4 5

Netzwerkprofile / automatische Netzerkennung (LAN/WLAN) 1 2 3

Automatisches Starten von Netzwerkkarten unterbinden 1

Offtopic / über das Forum

Forumssuche / Suchfunktion 1 2 3 4

Kritik am Forum / Verhalten von Usern 1 2 3 4 5

Rechtschreibung und Umgangston 1 2 3

Screenshots tauschen 1

Motivation / Langeweile 1 2

das Moderatorenteam 1

Divers

Tipps & Tricks 1 2

Systembackup / Backup 1 2 3

su / sudo / root Passwort 1 2 3 4 5

Bash Prompt anpassen 1 2 3 4 5

System ist langsam1

Changelog:

2007-01-31

Automatisches Starten von Netzwerkkarten unterbinden

fehlerhafte Links repariert

Linkscreibweise vereinheitlicht

2006-05-08

diverse Updates

----------

